# Cutting Nails



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All.

For the life of me I cannot cut Paiges nails. They are so long now that its making her feet look dd. 

We have tried all sorts to cut them, wrapping her in a towel, hubby holding her while i try to clip them and me holding her and hubby clipping. I have also spent hours touching her nails then giving her a treat, touching her nails giving her a treat. Shes having non of it. She has a complete fit everytime we try, she wriggles and cries and struggles. Im so scared of hurting her if we hold her to tight, shes so little!

Any tips or tricks?

I have considered getting a dremmel, but I think the noise would freak her out. 

Heres a pic. (You would not believe how hard it was just to get this picture!)










x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

have you tried using a nail file??
If you cant do it then you will have
no choice but to take her to your vet
and have them do it.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I would go to a nail salon and buy one of their really course acrylic nail files


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Im having the same problem with Lola at the moment... i used to work in a grooming salon so im gunna take her over and get my friend to have a go if i hold her.
If not she might just have to be muzzled coz shes snapping at me like a parana fish!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> Im having the same problem with Lola at the moment... i used to work in a grooming salon so im gunna take her over and get my friend to have a go if i hold her.
> If not she might just have to be muzzled coz shes snapping at me like a parana fish!!


Honeys nails are black and I dont like to cut them my self in case I make her
bleed. But I take her to my vet, they charge me $10 and she is perfect for them.
Izzy's nails are clear so hers will be easy to do, my cousin cut them the day I got her and she was a very good girl. I will be able to do hers my self. I cut my Exotic's nails every week so I will do Izzy's when I do his. I feel so bad for you
guys having trouble with your chi's nails


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

ExoticChis said:


> Honeys nails are black and I dont like to cut them my self in case I make her
> bleed. But I take her to my vet, they charge me $10 and she is perfect for them.
> Izzy's nails are clear so hers will be easy to do, my cousin cut them the day I got her and she was a very good girl. I will be able to do hers my self. I cut my Exotic's nails every week so I will do Izzy's when I do his. I feel so bad for you
> guys having trouble with your chi's nails


Lola used to be a little darling till not long ago.... since she got spayed and 3 weeks after had to have a biopsy done shes started thinking shes gunna get hurt all the time 
Penny is a star no probs with that 1 shes a angel


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Bruno is the very same - he goes totally nuts.

What does work with him though is to cut them when he is in the bath. I wet him all over, he's nice and warm and calm - no shampoo or suds in the water so you can see what you are doing, keep the paw under water and cut - he squirms a little bit but nothing like doing them out of water, the water calms the whole situation


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

A nail file is a good idea - we got an electric nail file/grinder - tried on my own nail - slipped and got the skin - very painful - so never risked it on the dogs!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I take Bailey and Oreo to the vet to have it done. Costs me $20 per dog but it has to be done. Bailey will let me do her nails sometimes but she moves so much, I am afraid I am going to hurt her. Oreo is really bad for nails, she gets muzzled. She has peed on me and its the only time she has ever bit me. Pinky is my good girl, she stays still and lets me do whatever needs to be done so no vet for her.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

All my other chis are great having their nails done but Paige just freaks out. Just trying to get that picture left her a shaking wreck. Wish you guys could see it, she really panics. 

I might try doing them in the bath as she dosent move in the bath, just stands there. If that don't work I think she might have to be sedated at the vets. Bless her


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Simba has long hard tough nails and black so it's hard to see the quick,i let my vet do it she even did Dottie's tiny tiny ones (did ask her if she went to specsavers before she did it ) Never charges either and they seem to behave there as well


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww I bet dotties nails are super teeny. lol


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Trying to cut in the bath is worth a try. The last time I tried to do Sassy she started screaming like I was killing her. And she's getting so old I don't want to stress her. Her nales are white so I can see what I'm doing and she's never been hurt when cutting nails, I don't know why she acted that way. But glad to see this thread. Thanks all.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Pepper freaks out when I try to cut hers. I've tried doing one a day, so they are all even after a week or so. She screams and bites at anyone but me. She starts jerking away from me when she hears the clippers click open. I've done the same as you and given her treats and pet her while holding the clippers without even cutting anything, but it doesn't seem to be working. I think some dogs just don't like it.

I usually just take her into the vet and get charged extra for her being "hard". Its $10 instead of $6. Her nails are also black, I wonder if the black ones are thicker or if its just coincedence. Coco's are all white and she just sits there when I do hers.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Is it OK if I ask why a chihuahua even needs a nail trim?.
Is this a chi thing?. I never trimmed my eskie's nails, never had any issues and didn't even own a file, clippers ...whatever.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a grinder. I do them every weekend. It takes about 2 seconds per nail. Have a good friend who is a groomer and have watched her do nails on dogs who threw holy terror fits. She just held onto the dog firmly at the elbow and let them scream. Some of them would scream bloody murder for 5 minutes which seemed like a lifetime! They would finally be exhausted and stop and then she'd clip the nail. She never let the dog win. After a few times they learn that if they throw a fit - it just prolongs the process. They may never like it, but they will learn to tolerate it.

If you absolutely cannot get them done, then you'll have to go to the vet. 

I think you can do it! You aren't going to hurt her. Just be firm. And matter of fact... and get it done.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I put a sock on Laurel's head, she's our demon dog, and she is big enough she really can hurt you with her wriggling around and flipping out. Basically we just ignore her fits and get it over with. I use a dremmel, which none of mine like. I really am not joking about the sock thing though. TBH I do not like clipping because it gives them a chance to "anticipate" that it will hurt because it kinda squeezes the nail first and they can feel it in the quick and I think that freaks them out. The sock on the head sounds a little mean but it keeps her from biting (otherwise, she was drawing blood from biting me or hubby and it was making me REALLY mad lol, the one time I had a full on bite mark for over 2 weeks from her, so I finally was like WTF dog...). I agree though, just wrap her up and have only the paw you are doing sticking out and have hubby hold her super firm. You are boss not little 3 lb paige


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eclipsica said:


> Is it OK if I ask why a chihuahua even needs a nail trim?.
> Is this a chi thing?. I never trimmed my eskie's nails, never had any issues and didn't even own a file, clippers ...whatever.


No, it's a "most dogs" thing. If they aren't outside running around 90% of the time (and even still, they need trims!)...it will need to be done. 

So, if you have never done it before, ask your vet or the breeder you get your dog from how to do it. It is an absolute must and their nails can get VERY long and cause serious problems for their feet and joints.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Tracy and Kristi, you are so right! Im being a complete wimp and letting her win. She has come to me with so many nervous issues that Im feeling sorry for her and Im letting her win.

When hubby gets home Im gonna do the sock thing and wrap her in a towel, hubby can hold her and ill clip. If that dont work Ill try her in the bath and if that dont work Sarahs gonna come and do it! She takes no prisioners!

I keep looking at dremels, I think Ill invest in one. 

Thanks for everyones replies they are much appreciated xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> No, it's a "most dogs" thing. If they aren't outside running around 90% of the time (and even still, they need trims!)...it will need to be done.
> 
> So, if you have never done it before, ask your vet or the breeder you get your dog from how to do it. It is an absolute must and their nails can get VERY long and cause serious problems for their feet and joints.


Paiges feet look awful when shes standing on a hard floor.......


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I use a grinder. I do them every weekend. It takes about 2 seconds per nail. Have a good friend who is a groomer and have watched her do nails on dogs who threw holy terror fits. She just held onto the dog firmly at the elbow and let them scream. Some of them would scream bloody murder for 5 minutes which seemed like a lifetime! They would finally be exhausted and stop and then she'd clip the nail. She never let the dog win. After a few times they learn that if they throw a fit - it just prolongs the process. They may never like it, but they will learn to tolerate it.
> 
> If you absolutely cannot get them done, then you'll have to go to the vet.
> 
> I think you can do it! You aren't going to hurt her. Just be firm. And matter of fact... and get it done.


This is so true!! i worked at the groomers and ive seen it 1st hand but getting my bf to hold her while im trying to her nails isnt quite working!! 
Im gunna go over and get my friend to hold her coz i no she wont let Lola bite me! lol x


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

Macy was like this too, she would scream like I was killing her and try to bite at my hands, it was bad. I made it my new years resolution to work on this. What i did was buy a very special treat (for her it's zukes minis) everynight I clip one nail and give her a treat. I started out only clipping the very tip even though they were pretty long. I do it every night now, and she accepts it, by the time you work through all the nails this way they're ready to be clipped again so it has to be an everyday commitment.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

So, we managed to do her front feet. We wrapped her in a thick towel. Hubby held her and I clipped her nails. She was frantic bless her. She even wet herself, poor little thing. But at least its a start. 

Were going to try the back ones tomorrow.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Poor baby  I don't know why it freaks some of them out so much,...she may never tolerate it well, which really sucks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rache said:


> So, we managed to do her front feet. We wrapped her in a thick towel. Hubby held her and I clipped her nails. She was frantic bless her. She even wet herself, poor little thing. But at least its a start.
> 
> Were going to try the back ones tomorrow.


She's probably been quicked and that's terrified her. And it probably happened during a fear period and she's freaking herself out. Your attitude is so important. Just put on a happy face and be very matter of fact and then just get it done. Glad you had your hubby help out. It may take awhile, but she will eventually learn to tolerate it. And do them frequently. Just take off a little at a time until they recede and are short. As you know, long nails spoil the look of their cute little feet, but in addition to that, they can cause structural problems as the nails either splay their toes or cause twisting in the joint. You are doing what is best for her, even though she may not like it. :coolwink:


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I think I'm going to try a big file. I don't want to risk cutting into the quick. 
If you hurt your chis nail, I wonder if you could put a plastic cap on top of it until it heals. 

When I accidently chopped off about 1/4 of my nail past the quick, I glued on a false nail on top until it healed/grow back in.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I use a grinder. I do them every weekend. It takes about 2 seconds per nail. Have a good friend who is a groomer and have watched her do nails on dogs who threw holy terror fits. She just held onto the dog firmly at the elbow and let them scream. Some of them would scream bloody murder for 5 minutes which seemed like a lifetime! They would finally be exhausted and stop and then she'd clip the nail. She never let the dog win. After a few times they learn that if they throw a fit - it just prolongs the process. They may never like it, but they will learn to tolerate it.
> 
> If you absolutely cannot get them done, then you'll have to go to the vet.
> 
> I think you can do it! You aren't going to hurt her. Just be firm. And matter of fact... and get it done.





flippedstars said:


> I put a sock on Laurel's head, she's our demon dog, and she is big enough she really can hurt you with her wriggling around and flipping out. Basically we just ignore her fits and get it over with. I use a dremmel, which none of mine like. I really am not joking about the sock thing though. TBH I do not like clipping because it gives them a chance to "anticipate" that it will hurt because it kinda squeezes the nail first and they can feel it in the quick and I think that freaks them out. The sock on the head sounds a little mean but it keeps her from biting (otherwise, she was drawing blood from biting me or hubby and it was making me REALLY mad lol, the one time I had a full on bite mark for over 2 weeks from her, so I finally was like WTF dog...). I agree though, just wrap her up and have only the paw you are doing sticking out and have hubby hold her super firm. You are boss not little 3 lb paige


I am in this club...if you do it every week they get used to it...if you keep them short they have less problems and the 'quick" will shorten. It is the worst doggie care thing when they fight it. Rico would rather have his teeth brushed and flossed--ha ! that is how much he detests it. The tools makes it very smooth. Well done on the tag team with hubby. I don't have anyone to hold Rico for me, Paige will be okay.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm gonna keep touching her feet with the clippers everyday to help her get used to it. I to think she's has her quick cut, she cries as soon as you touch her foot with the clippers, she's petrified of them. Poppy was even distressed by Paige being so distressed, as she was crying to. We didn't take a huge amount off but her front toes don't look so 'twisted' ( it wasn't major) now. 

Sarah has brought me a dremel bless her so we,ll try with that, hopefully her quicks will recede a bit to in time 

Thanks so much everyone. I now understand just how important this is x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico was never hurt as far as I know, he just doesn't like the nail-care and it is his drama thing. I am amazed at how some pups tolerate it so well and other loose all sense over it.. They are very indivual...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

rubia said:


> Rico was never hurt as far as I know, he just doesn't like the nail-care and it is his drama thing. I am amazed at how some pups tolerate it so well and other loose all sense over it.. They are very indivual...


It amazes me to. All my other pups are not a bit fazed by it, I sit them on my knee, nip the ends off in 2 minutes flat. I made sure I've done them regular since almost the day I brought them home. I can only assume Paige has been hurt somehow for her to panic so much. X


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I came on here looking for a magic solution to cutting Peanuts nails but it seems alot us of are in the same boat. The first time we cut her nails as a puppy (she's 7 months now) my wife held her and I clipped them all and she didn't even flinch. Next time we tried it she went mental and starting literally screaming as if she was getting murdered! We had to cut them in the hall so the neighbours wouldn't hear her. I bought a grinder from ebay last week so tonight we are going to give it a go but it seems that she just doesn't like getting her feet touched anymore, which is really bizarre considering the first time went so well.
She is normally so laid back and placid then just flips when you try and cut her nails. I suppose I should be thankful she doesn't bite.


----------



## diddlesc (May 2, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel, My Tia turns into a croc when ever she sees a nailclipper if I even touch her with it she screams and bites. Mind you I managed to do them this week because she go's all relaxed when feeding her pups and I managed to clip all nails within the week. I've started clipping her pups now so they'll accept nail clipping as routine''hopefully''


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

For those of you who use grinders or are thinking of getting one, the one I use isn't a dremel but it's the same principle and it has a guard on it so that there's no chance you can accidentally catch the fur or grind anywhere but the nail. I don't think it's as powerful as a dremel, but it works for my chis' tiny nails. Jazz has a few nails that are black, and a few that are regular, and I've proven to my own satisfaction that the black nails are stronger and harder than the normal ones, and take twice as long to grind down.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

If theres a trustworthy grooming salon near they would probley charge you less then a vets office. I'm a groomer myself, and sometimes it just takes removing the owner entirely. I have a few chi's that come to me specifcally for nail trims. I just set them right on the grooming table the owner walks out for a couples mins and they behave perfectly.


----------



## My Manolo (May 12, 2011)

I struggled too trying to cut Manolo's nails...he doesn't really like his paws being touched and when two people couldn't hold an 8lb. chihuahua still long enough to cut his nails, it was time to go to the vet.  

Good luck!


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the same problem with Chloe, Charlie is fantastic to have his cut, but I have done them from a puppy and used to massage his paws while he was on my lap to get him used to me touching them. Starting to do the same with Izzy. Chloe, however was already a year old when we had her and she absolutely freaks out.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky doesnt like getting his nails cut. I have to hold him, while my partner cuts the nails. I dont think I would be able to cut them on my own. I find his dew claws especially difficult to cut . I tried to file his nails, but that takes too long and Rocky gets really angry.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, this thread makes me so grateful that my Lucy is such an angel about nail trimming, she doesn't like it, but never had any problems. We use guillotine (sp?) style clippers, she was terrified of the grinder noise, but never a problem with the clippers.

I've been thinking of taking her to the groomer for a nail trim and pawdicure. I've been wanting to do her little nails pink, but she wont hold still long enough for me. lol


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I've had my dogs' nails done both at the PetsMart groomers, and at the Vet's while they were there for something else. PetsMart costs $9 to clip them, $18 to grind them. My Vet costs $15.00 to trim them...and I don't know whether that's a clip or a grind, or both. 

Yes, I too am grateful my dogs are so good about their nails. I like to think *I* had something to do with that lol! I've been conditioning them to be OK with having their nails and paws (and really their entire bodies) touched since I first rescued them by playing with and manipulating them on a daily basis, since I first rescued them.

As a result, I can grind both my dogs' nails just fine, they deal with it with no problems. The only issue I have is Tango's dew claws...he has all 4  I rescued him when he was 7 months, so I don't know his history or why he'd have all his dewclaws. Anyway, they are VERY sensitive. He tries so hard to be good, but it's a real strain for him to get them clipped. I can't grind them because of the way they're positioned, and the angle at which they grow in, I just can't get the grinder in there. So I've settled for filing them down. I just sit with him on my lap watching TV and file away. He doesn't mind that at all. I also use the file to tidy the all the nails of both dogs after I grind them down.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Ronni, you can be so proud of your dogs being so well behaved when grinding and clipping their nails. I wish Rocky would be that patient. We are all always happy when its done!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Ronni, you can be so proud of your dogs being so well behaved when grinding and clipping their nails. I wish Rocky would be that patient. We are all always happy when its done!



Awww  Thanks. As much as I'd like to take all the credit, I think part of it is I lucked out and have dogs with good temperaments. I know folks (and I think some have even posted on this thread) who haven't been able to de-sensitize their dogs feet/nails, no matter HOW hard they've tried! I'm just grateful Tango and Jazz have both been so responsive to me getting them used to being handled. It makes Vet visits and exams so much easier too. I love that when I take them in the techs all make a fuss of them because they know that my dogs definitely are not THAT kind of a chihuahua....the kind that gives the breed their bad rep!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Thankfully mine arnt that bad to do!
I just sit them in between my legs so they dont move about and then hold them with one hand and clip with the other hand. I dont think either particularly like it,they try to move when im moving onto another paw but their not that bothered,thankfully.

Bambi has one black nail so im always worried about cutting it short but bruisers are all clear so its easier.And I just use a basic clipper.

Their very smart though as soon as they see the clipper,brush,toothbrush or bath things they run and hide lol especially bambi.

And I agree with what most people said just keep showing her the clippers,taking abit of at a time and eventually she should start to tolerate them-good luck x


----------



## Peanut1 (Dec 11, 2010)

We tried the grinder and she went as mad as she does with the clippers. So we then decided to try a nailfile. I held her and my wife distracted her with some bits of meat and I filed her front nails and she was totally fine. We then swapped and my wife did the back feet and I fed her and again totally fine. So it seems the distraction works. I might try the distraction technique next time and try using the clippers, see if that works. At least we made some progress!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I took Leila today to a groomer to get her nails done. It was awesome $5 and they look fab. She even put some nice perfume on her.  She looks and smells lovely!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

One thing you can do to get her used to nail trims is when she's laying on your lap rub (massage) her paws. I've tried to do this from the time they're babies so they don't freak. Don't forget to talk calmly to them while you're trying to trim their nails. If they know you're not nervous, then they'll learn to calm down & definitely praise when done.

Midgie has white nails tho. I don't think I'd have the nerve to do black nails.


----------



## tiffanyabdo (May 15, 2011)

rache said:


> Hi All.
> 
> For the life of me I cannot cut Paiges nails. They are so long now that its making her feet look dd.
> 
> ...


When I first trimmed Pixie's nails (8 month old rescue chi) it was the most awful time. I wanted to cry more than her but I couldn't let her know that. I held her under her jaw with one hand and the other hand was just underneath her ears on her pressure points. She squalled so loud but it only took 10 seconds for her to calm down. You have to stay calm or it will only give them a reason to panic. My friend who is a vet tech suggested me to hold her this way while she clipped her nails. 3 minutes and it was all over.

My friend also suggested restraining her in that way each day until she stops crying so she will get used to it and know she is safe at least when I restrain her.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

hi coccos the day i got him and he was good as gold my brother held him while i did it and cocco didnt really mind at all


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

I have lots of issues trying to cut Apollo's nail's, He absoloutely freaks out and tries to bite me and whoever is helping me, Luckily though I have trained myself to be able to cut the nails in record time so now with the help of someone holding him securely I can get the job done in a few short minutes. admittedly I do have to cover him in a towel or blanket and get my mother or wife to hold him tight, Really Really tight, it does sound cruel but if I dont do this his nails get so long that he starts to hurt you whenever you pick him up.

He has also developed this habit of poking you when he wants attention or food which is every minute of the day in our case so the nails always have to be trim, atleast 1/month.

Also the long nails arent friendly towards leather couches


----------

